# Top Trumps - see if your fighters win



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Pick a fighter or more than one if you want, and then score the following out of 10-
e.g, see how others score their choices, let us know why you give a particular score for a fighter or even your whole selection, make what ever choice you want etc

Anderson Silva Randy Couture
POWER- 8 POWER 6
SPEED - 8 SPEED 6
HEART 7 HEART 8
INTELLIGENCE 8 INTELLIGENCE 9
SKILL 9 SKILL 7


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

why did you give Randy a skill of 7.... thats insane dude.



EDIT 777 posts woot


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

No need to limit this to just UFC fighters, so moving it.

I would of thought, you would have things like...

Stand-up
Submissions
Wrestling
Ground and Pound
Defence


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

TraMaI said:


> why did you give Randy a skill of 7.... thats insane dude.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT 777 posts woot


As in too high or too low? Because seven seems about right too me.


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

GMW said:


> As in too high or too low? Because seven seems about right too me.


ya i dont think you could go much higher or lower than 7
thats what i would have given him


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

TraMaI said:


> why did you give Randy a skill of 7.... thats insane dude.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT 777 posts woot


7 because overall imo he doesnt use leg kicks enough


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Matt Hughes

Power 8
Striking 5
Wrestling 7.5
Heart 9
GNP 8
Jitz 7
Gameplan 6
Chin 7
Explosiveness 6


----------

